#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-18
<ksunliang> hi
<HugoKuo> 哪邊可以下載 natty server 64呢
<HugoKuo> 剛剛去義守看 連結都掛掉
<rypervenche> Ubuntu預設的字形是哪一個？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-19
<hychen> rypervenche: 你指哪一個? Gnome or fontconfig?
<rypervenche> hychen: 嗯嗯，我不知道，是這一個 http://ryper.no-ip.org/Pictures/font.png
<rypervenche> Ubuntu10.10預設的字形是哪一個？
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-20
<peterinxp> hello
<rypervenche> Hi :)
<peterinxp> 大家好
<rypervenche> 哈嘍
<DaBao> 哪位兄台進行的 Kdenlive 的正體中文翻譯，給官方一個翻譯文件運行效果的測評回復吧~
<DaBao> 0.7.8版的
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-21
<wubangtu> d
<wubangtu> 有人吗
<wubangtu> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<rypervenche> 有
<rypervenche> wubangtu: What's up?
<aglover> hello~~
<aglover> 新手問一個問題 
<aglover> 我os是win7 想不藉由wubi的方式安裝ubuntu
<aglover> 問題是我已經把空間壓縮出來了
<aglover> 但是在安裝的過程 掃描硬碟時  卻沒有掃描到那個free space
<aglover> 是我哪裡有做錯了嗎???  感謝你們~
<aglover> 順便問一下   當我放棄 而開始使用wubi時  出現 command=C:\Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe /set {59bf236c-de39-11de-888c-d254b142f99e} device partition=A:  >>retval=1  >>stderr=設定元素資料時發生錯誤。   不支援這個要求。
<aglover> 類似這種錯誤訊息  是因為我bcdedit不再正確位置的關係嗎?
<aglover> 有解決的方法嗎?  感謝!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aglover> QQ
<aglover> hello~
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-22
<helloman> hello
<helloman> 为什么看不见人说话呢
<BlueT_> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-23
<richliu> XD
<l135790w> 請問如何架站
<ShellOn_> 安安
<ShellOn_> 小弟有個問題
<beniiii> 0 0 
<beniiii> 有人嗎？？
<ShellOn_> 安
<ShellOn_> 安
#ubuntu-tw 2011-04-24
<echevemaster> .canta locobot_1 
<wisag0d> 各位好
<ltroot> 中文測試
<wisag0d> 各位早安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-17
<jackden> 大家早安!
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-19
<sl__> 請問 ioctl 跟 glibc 的版本有沒有差 ?
<sl__> 我 build 了一個 dirver, user space 的 程式會去 call 裡面的 ioctl
<sl__> 但是我有兩 個 root file system, 一個一直都出現 ioctl fail
<sl__> 另一個一直都可以用 ioctl
<sl__> 測試時 kernel/driver/user space 程式都是同一份
<sl__> 只有 root file system 不同
<sl__> 我一直以為 ioctl 只跟 driver 跟kenel 有關 
<gotmilk> ?
<gotmilk> y有人吗
<gotmilk> ？？？？？？？？？？？？/
<gotmilk> 我是大陆的
<gotmilk> 哈哈哈
<gotmilk> ?
<gotmilk> yourenma1
#ubuntu-tw 2012-04-20
 * mayli .
<hugokuo> 測試
<hugokuo> test 1
<hugokuo>  你好
 * darkx 你好 :D
<JengYiC> 你好
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-17
<xuanfeng> 大家好
<xuanfeng> hello
<xuanfeng> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-18
<xuanfeng> 哈喽
<xuanfeng> 有木有人
<xuanfeng> 难道就我自己么。。。。。帅包了
<Leonard> you
<BCN> hihi
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-19
<skraito> hi all
#ubuntu-tw 2013-04-20
<BlueT_> skraito: hiya
<skraito> hi bluet whats up
<skraito> how are ya
<skraito> are u working for ubuntu
<skraito> ?
<BlueT_> skraito: just woke up, going to attend osdc.tw
<BlueT_> skraito: how are you
<skraito> what is osdc
<skraito> nice i am just chilling out
<skraito> open source development
<skraito> ?
<skraito> are u working for ubuntu
<skraito> ?
<BlueT_> skraito: oh I'm not a canonical employer, but I'm running ubuntu local team/community in Taiwan :)
<skraito> oh dang
<skraito> u got a job i am jobless now
<skraito> sigh may be i should apply there haha
<skraito> anyway what is ure job there
<skraito> developer ?
<BlueT_> skraito: http://osdc.tw
<skraito> let me check it
<BlueT_> skraito: oh, I'm not doing PAID JOB for ubuntu. I'm working in a small startup company with my friend, and it's not related to ubuntu. :P
<skraito> oh wait
<skraito> ure not canonical employer
<skraito> i miss read it
<skraito> i thought ure
<BlueT_> skraito: yup, haha
<skraito> awww
<skraito> is opensource developer
<skraito> nice
<skraito> what software or project ure working on
<skraito> would u like to join 0x71 
<BlueT_> skraito: but many of my firend (and some on this irc channel) are working in Canonical Taiwan
<skraito> our channel is ##0x71 whitehackers
<skraito> and website 0x71.org
<skraito> i am currently working to code tripwire.com
<skraito> ah ic
<skraito> did they get paid really well
<BlueT_> skraito: whitehat hackers? sounds interesting
<skraito> yap
<skraito> check out our website 0x71.org
<skraito> we can code together 
<BlueT_> skraito: ok I'll check your site, seems interesting :)
<BlueT_> skraito: but sorry I might need to AFK for a while, need to go to OSDC.tw now
<BlueT_> skraito: maybe chat later?
<skraito> okay see ya
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-15
<hs> 各位好
<hs> 怎么把有优客助手给删了啊
<pwchi> 請問在 Ubuntu 12.04 上要啟動 XDMCP 有沒要注意什麼？
<pwchi> 我啟動 XDMCP 後用 xming 連進去一片白
<pwchi> 或是大家都用什麼方式在 Ubuntu 做遠端桌面
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-17
<RJHsiao> 這邊好冷清...明明看到不少人XD
<RJHsiao> 先簡單公佈一下，目前預計在 6/15 (or 6/14) 跟 Ubuntu-TW 9週年慶生會一起舉辦，屆時會公佈為期一年的特別活動！
<isacloud__> RJHsiao++
<hsu> hi
<hsu> has ubuntu 14.04 been released?
<zeroplex> seems not yet   http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<s991533> hsu is not here now XD
<cylee_> hi all
<cylee_> Does any one buy technical support from  Canonical  before ?
<s991533> Ubuntu 14.04 released, 歡迎大家來抓~ http://forum.cse.yzu.edu.tw/Linux/ubuntu-releases/14.04/
<isacl> (Y)
<RJHsiao> 我在 hackpad 上面建立了 ubuntu-tw 的 workspace 了，目前有 URP 14.04 ＆ Ubuntu-TW 9Y Birthday Party 的籌備頁，歡迎大家挖/跳坑！也歡迎大家有任何想法時直接在上面開新 pad 來公告/籌備/策劃/挖坑！ https://ubuntu-tw.hackpad.com/
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-18
<s991533> 如果要抓Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu-gnome的話, 台灣好像還沒有看到站台, 大家可以到這邊抓~(14.04 only) http://forum.cse.yzu.edu.tw/Linux
<superman> ??
<superman> hello
<brli> olleh
<brli> superman: olleh
<superman> what's this?
<superman> olleh?
<brli> 說中文嘛？
<brli> hello reversed而已XD
<superman> 喔喔
<superman> 小白，不懂阿
<brli> 不懂很正常阿，我一時心血來潮而已XDDD
<superman> XD？
<superman> 是什么？
<superman> 你在哪的？＠brli
<s991533> superman: http://www.animaatjes.nl/smileys/smileys-en-emoticons/xd/animaatjes-xd-27379.png
<superman> 怎么＠我的？
<brli> 打ID就可以囉
<s991533> ID:
<superman> ID：brli
<superman> ？
<s991533> no...
<superman> ID
<s991533> superman: 
<superman> s991533:
<s991533> (Y)
<superman> 哈哈
<superman> 神奇
<superman> 这个Xchat用来干嘛的？
<superman> 黑客的沟通工具？
<brli> 如其名，聊天...
<superman> 这个freenode
<superman> 是干嘛的
<brli> 聊天的(1s
<brli> superman: #ubuntu-cn
<superman> ／join #ubuntu-cn
<s991533> superman: not Xchat
<superman> ?
<s991533> Xchat is only a tool to connect to IRC
<superman> IRC是什么？
<s991533> IRC is where we are :D
<s991533> IRC channel
<s991533> kind of chat room(!?)
<s991533> => Internet Relay Chat
<s991533> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<superman> 刚有个电影，the fifth estate
<superman> 他们就用这个沟通的把？
<s991533> I dont know :S
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-19
* BlueT_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tw to: Ubuntu-TW 正體中文使用者社群 http://ubuntu-tw.org | 14.04 LTS 釋出！ http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/tinyd0/ | UTC+8, UTF-8 | LP http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tw | Ubuntu 行為規範 http://0rz.tw/S4FNg | Hackpad https://ubuntu-tw.hackpad.com/
<superman> 14.04怎麼裝skype？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-04-20
<RJHsiao> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+14.04+skype 給任何想要在 Ubuntu 14.04 上面安裝 skype 的新手們
<Lukas1321> 大家好  我九月去中國大陸 大家知不知道怎麼可以翻牆
<Lukas1321> 這裡有人嗎
<a0000778> 有時後有 有時候沒有
<s991533> Lukas1321: 有Google過了嗎? 方法很多種, IRC上大家都掛在線上, 但不定時回應
<Lukas1321> s991533, 有的程式用不了，所以問大家
<Lukas1321> 例如自由門
<s991533> Lukas1321: 自己架proxy或vpn之類的
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-14
<zeroplex> Wubi 不曉得是不是你要的   http://wiki.ubuntu-tw.org/index.php?title=Wubi 
<zeroplex> 目前看起來可以支援到 windows 7 + Ubuntu 14    http://askubuntu.com/questions/449486/
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-15
<rick_> Hi 大家...ubuntu 14.04.2 多了好多 xxx-lts-trusty  xxx-lts-utopic ....這兩種有差嗎?  
#ubuntu-tw 2015-04-17
<romber> 請問kubuntu 的connection editor可以直接連上ipse
<romber> 還是得另外安裝package?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-04-24
<gwolf64> 請問一下 我找不到e2400 在linux上的版本patch 請問要去哪裡下載?
#ubuntu-tw 2018-04-19
<geordy> 大家好，关于对微软OFFICE的文档兼容性，大家有什么好的建议吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2018-04-22
<Lin-Buo-Ren-alt1> geordy: 珍惜生命，遠離微軟 OFFICE 文檔
